

Lessons Learned from the rise and fall of Sonar - sinak
https://medium.com/best-thing-i-found-online-today/72c6f8bec7df

======
brownbat
I particularly liked:

> Removing friction from existing user behaviors almost always has a higher
> ROI than building castles in the sky

> You do not have 20% time. Identify your top three priorities. Throw away
> numbers two and three.

> “Focus is saying no to 1,000 good ideas.” -Steve Jobs

Maybe (roughly condensed):

 _Work hard so users don 't._

